# Salt!



## Kittwoopsiessmith (Sep 20, 2013)

Salt bathes or the ocean, you are made of salt and water. What could be better to heal you.


----------



## scummy1990 (Sep 20, 2013)

try an isolation tank that will heal the shit out of u or scare the shit out of u


----------



## scummy1990 (Sep 20, 2013)

eat an edible before


----------



## Kittwoopsiessmith (Sep 20, 2013)

I couldn't do that sensory deprivation. I need to feel. It would scare the hell out of me.


----------



## scummy1990 (Sep 20, 2013)

lol i hear u i did it twice in venice first time i was like this shit sucks but second time i loved it only problem is u have to stay in for awhile and it costs a shit ton to rent


----------



## Kittwoopsiessmith (Sep 20, 2013)

No, thanks. Vision and sight is life. You are braver than I.


----------

